# What do they mean when they say "Sold as is"



## davie23223

They say that a lot on ebay, can someone tell me?


----------



## brian

it means that they dont inlude anything extra and if it is broken they will sell it to you


----------



## BluePlum

just say you see a piture of it. Thats it. Broken= bad luck. Its sold as it is.


----------



## davie23223

They mentioned that it works, but also said "sold as is" 

So really, if the card does not work, he can get away with it?

"I recently upgraded my video card and no longer need this one.  The card works, but is sold as is."


----------



## BluePlum

How much is he asking for it and which card is it?


----------



## davie23223

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GeForce-7600-GT-...ryZ64481QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

that means that it currently running, but there might be a chance one or two things might be wrong with it, even though it works. there is no warranty on it and if it breaks or something, he is not responsible. it's being sold in the condition that it's in right now


----------



## davie23223

Just to better understand this, for example, if someone was selling something on ebay, they can lie that the device works(but really it doesn't) and just say "sold as is" and when the buyer receives that card and found out it didn't work, the seller is not responsible? So the buyer is kinda taking a risk?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

yes i guess if you want to think of it negatively, then that is true


----------



## hells3000

davie23223 said:


> Just to better understand this, for example, if someone was selling something on ebay, they can lie that the device works(but really it doesn't) and just say "sold as is" and when the buyer receives that card and found out it didn't work, the seller is not responsible? So the buyer is kinda taking a risk?



like they have mentioned above It is working but it might have some defects that the seller does not want to describe...

So the sold as it is protects them in away...
But it can get you negative feedback...


----------



## SirKenin

It should be fine.  I had a guy that sold me something off ebay saying it was a working pull, as is.  It was DOA.  I negged the guy, he negged back in revenge even though I paid on the spot, etc.  I told him he can't sell DOA crap and hide behind as-is.  He refunded me, we withdrew the feedback.

I sell stuff on there as-is too.  It's all working, etc, when I sell it.  I describe it exactly.  I just don't want them blowing it up or changing their mind, then pawning it back off on me.  In computers it happens a lot.

He's explained that it works fine.  It probably does.  He's changed the cooler on it, so it's hard to say whether the old one seized on him, he was overclocking it, he didn't like the look of the old heatsink, or whatever.  He could have also damaged the chip when he changed it.  There are variables, but just make sure you take a screenshot of the auction, then if it doesn't work when you get it you try and work it out with him.  You can always neg him and file a Paypal dispute in a worst case scenario.


----------



## PohTayToez

"As is" can really mean a lot of things.  Sometime it means "I'm an idiot and I fried this part, so I'm going to try and shove it off on you and take your money".  Sometimes it means "this doesn't function correctly, and I'm letting you know that so if you can't salvage it you don't take it back on me".  Then again, it sometimes means "I know this part is good, but I'm not going to take a chance on you frying it and trying to get a refund".

When you see something like this, you gotta look at the seller's feedback, see if they've sold any other as-is items and what the buyers said, and then make a decision if it's worth the risk or not.  Sometimes it is, sometimes it's better to pay more for something guaranteed working.  I myself love the 'as is' descriptor, as I often am actually looking for broken computers and electronics on items, and 'as is' tends to make the auction go for less.


----------

